# PETA asks Whitefish High School to change name



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

Their stupidity never ceases to amaze me... The town is named Whitefish. Whitefish are abundant in the lake there. And PETA wants the HS to change their name :confused3:

The name "sea kittens" seems inappropriate anyhow, since Whitefish, MT is nowhere near a sea.


http://www.kpax.com/Global/story.asp?S=9637744

PETA seeks Whitefish school name change

Posted: Jan 8, 2009 06:26 AM

Updated: Jan 8, 2009 06:26 AM

What's wrong with the name Whitefish High School? According to P.E.T.A., the use of the word "Whitefish" does not promote empathy for fish and other marine animals.

P.E.T.A. (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animal) sent a letter to Whitefish High School Principal Kent Paulson, urging him to change the name of the high school from "Whitefish High" to "Sea Kitten High".

P.E.T.A. launched their Sea Kitten Campaign in October, in hopes that everyone will start referring to fish and other marine animals as sea kittens.

The letter states, "we're proposing that Whitefish High School adopt a new name to reflect the gentle nature of it's current marine namesake. If the town starts calling fish, "sea kittens", fewer of these gentle animals would be violently killed for food, painfully hooked for "sport," or cruelly confined to aquariums".


----------



## Deuce Frehley (Nov 21, 2008)

Every time I read some new PETA nonsense, I am further convinced that it is an organization made up of people with serious mental problems. Sea kittens? Don't they know that cats can't swim? Stupid f  s!


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

Deuce Frehley said:


> Every time I read some new PETA nonsense, I am further convinced that it is an organization made up of people with serious mental problems. Sea kittens? Don't they know that cats can't swim? Stupid f  s!


I must be a heartless ******* b/c calling them "sea kittens" doesn't make me feel bad about fishing. In fact, I can't wait until spring... I'm going torture a whole freaking bunch of sea kittens w/ razor sharp hooks. I'm going to drag those little sea kittens out of the lakes and rivers by their mouth and, if the mood strikes, pop them on the head & take them home for dinner. here kitty kitty!!!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Deuce Frehley said:


> Every time I read some new PETA nonsense, I am further convinced that it is an organization made up of people with serious mental problems. Sea kittens? Don't they know that cats can't swim? Stupid f  s!


Yeah, cats can't swim and turkeys can't fly !!!


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

Dchiefransom said:


> turkeys


ahem... don't you mean "gobble kittens"?


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

holger_danske said:


> ahem... don't you mean "gobble kittens"?



Oops, sorry. I need to practice.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

MMMmmmmmmm "sea kittens" with some melted butter! 

>>-------->


----------



## ROB TAYLOR (Nov 23, 2003)

I graduated from WHS....screw PETA!! Go bulldogs!
-Rob


----------



## Deuce Frehley (Nov 21, 2008)

Stupid PETA, don't they know there's already...CATFISH!


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

People still support that PETA thing?


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

holger_danske said:


> I must be a heartless ******* b/c calling them "sea kittens" doesn't make me feel bad about fishing. In fact, I can't wait until spring... I'm going torture a whole freaking bunch of sea kittens w/ razor sharp hooks. I'm going to drag those little sea kittens out of the lakes and rivers by their mouth and, if the mood strikes, pop them on the head & take them home for dinner. here kitty kitty!!!


DAM STRAIGHT, lol.

Thats the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard in my whole life!

I cant believe that!

Cats dont even like water, we can throw them in a lake to see if maybe they do, but that wouldnt be good, Dont want to scare the fish away, because they have to look at a freaked out cat!

Sea kittens, Give me a break!


----------



## tag time (Jan 12, 2009)

I happen to be a so called "sea kitten" yes a lot of people dont understand but hey. Anyways it turns out that we eat fish. Yeah kinda weird and all but out in "nature" you know real "nature" a lot of animals prey on other animals in order to live you know to eat. So why would you imply that all of these students are fish eating killers?


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

tag time said:


> . Anyways it turns out that we eat fish. Yeah kinda weird and all but out in "nature" you know real "nature" a lot of animals prey on other animals in order to live you know to eat.


:lol: excellent point!


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

i grew up in the MS delta and just north of greenville, ms is a small town by the name of Benoit. The school used to be named Ted Nugent High School.

I recently was down that way hunting and they have renamed the school...Rosa Parks HS. 

Now I am by no means racist; but why is it when a school is renamed; it is changed to a african american historical figure.?

or that just here in the south?


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats what PETA membership pays for....
Seems pretty descent to me, keep up with the sea kittens and let me know how that works out for ya.....


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

:chortle:


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Racist name*

The problem is that the school is called WHITEfish, and therefore ignores all the wonderful accomplishments of all the other fish of color.

(That's a joke. Don't start flaming me for that.)


Speaking of jokes, PETA's letter is a total joke! The principal does not have the authority to change the school's name. 

That's like someone sending me an e-mail asking ME to change ArcheryTalk's name.

But we don't expect anything more from PETA...
.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

"Man, did we kill that school's football team tonight We walked all over them. They were real cream puffs."


"Which school did you play?"



"Uh, the Sea Kittens".


"??????!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

The nice thing is that everytime PETA steps this far off the ledge, they make themselves look more and more rediculous to those that are sitting on the animal rights fence. Hunters will keep hunting, animal rights activists will keep crying. Together, we make up less than 1/2 of America. We are in a fight for the rest and PETA just keeps helping our side out.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Man that gave me the best laugh I've had all day. Man I can't wait til summer so I can get out and go kittening. lmao. Just want to let you guys know if you aren't going to eat your kittens, I'll eat em for ya lolol. Quick question, Doesn't PETA realize that they're are people overseas that do eat cats and kittens? Are they that stupid. Just unreal. Whats next from these weirdos. Thanks for the laugh guys.


Found this on PETA website. Might give you guys a laugh. lolol

http://www.peta.org/sea_kittens/index.asp


----------

